# How to deal with tannins from driftwood



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi...

Well my 40 gallon breeder tank is set up and I am getting ready to stock the tank with plants. I have a hardscape of malaysian driftwood and a few river rocks. Despite my best efforts of boiling and leaving them emersed in warm water my tank has that slight yellowish tannin look. It isn't too bad but definitely noticable).

How do you get rid of the tannins? I figure over time with regular water changes this will go away. Are there any other methods that work (Activated charcoal, A Seachem(?) rechargable product)? Are there any potential side effects to those solutions?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Water changes, carbon may help. Seachem purgien will also take care of it. But water changes and time are your best bet.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> Water changes, carbon may help. Seachem purgien will also take care of it. But water changes and time are your best bet.


+1 on that. I had a piece I had to wait out 'cause I don't use filtration (no carbon as an option). It quit coloring after a couple of months. Conversely, I had a small chunk in a pico once that never quit; turns out it was rotten and had to be tossed, but it was something I picked up in a creek bed, so no idea what species.


----------



## default user (Feb 9, 2010)

Im having the same problem with mine. It's really frustrating but I figure I will just wait it out and keep doing water changes.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Seachem's Purigen is by far the best and fastest option that I know of. In just a couple days, the water will be crystal clear.


----------



## Ridgeback (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys...I went with the Purigen and regular water changes. I seem to be getting the upper hand. The water is pretty clear now.


----------

